# Our Wonka has reached the end of his journey. I have a few questions.



## AthenaBianca (May 22, 2012)

God forgive me for writing this post. I will try to make this as short as possible. About 2 years ago we rescued a tiel from a neglectful home. He came to us covered is paint & full of dust but ive never seen a tiel full of so much life. So excited to meet his new tiel sister the old man he was turned into a kid again . i miss seei.g him like that. This past year he has gone down hill. Constant problems, from ingrown feathers to bumblefoot to him causing wounds on his body. Really from the first day we really got a look at him we knew he wasnt well but with SEVERAL trips to the vet he got better. time after time the was a solution. this past week we were going to take him back to get him checked for an ingrown feather whichthe vet had removed on a previous visit. anywho the day or so before i notice his leg was weird. as if it was dislocated. how i dont know. he sleeps on a beside my mom in a box that is his bed ( since he started getting ill my mom preffers to have him beside her at all times so she hears him peep for water ) ( too lazy to go & get it himself in his cage . so yeah out of nowhere is wasnt right. we took him in & with an xray the doctor informed us it was a cancer tumor pushing at his leg. told my mom he was at his end. said a week with us would be okay & prescribed us a painkiller that starts with an m. there is no solution to cancer for him. no ammount of money will save him. no ammount of love & god know we love him sooo very much. hes an old man at 22 & if only we had the chance to save him from his previous owner we would of had more time with him. we take him back on tuesday & that will be his last day. i pray he makes it. i want him to pass peacefully. so my question is & believe me i feel like garbage asking but how much does it cost for euthanization & cremation with his ashes returned to us. our vet is charging us almost $500. is that normal for a wee bird. i hate to ask but we arent well very finachially stable at the momment & we will go without just so our tiels have the absolute best. my aunt had to put her 16 years old golden retriever to sleep & with cremation is cost 400 but that was a big dog. so yeah i know its wrong to ask but i am. as for wonka, hes sleeping beside my mom. we are giving him everything he loves. make sure hes as happy as possible. doc told us his painkiller tastes terrie & may cause him to stop eatting. so just in case i actually tasted the painkiller first & although is smelled of pee :/. it taste like flat mountain dew & sprite when its flat with a bit of vineger. & the taste quickly went away so hes on that once a day. sorry for this being long & not making sense. i can barely sleep & its Lmost 5 am. so yeah please let me know the cost. thanks.


----------



## Bird Junky (Jul 24, 2012)

Hello I know nothing I say will ease your pain at his eventual passing....
In answer to your Q. Have you checked in your area for a pet cemetery. 
They are appearing to be the in thing at the moment. The vet could put 
him to sleep & the cemetery can take care of the rest. On the other 
hand you could have a cheaper but just as nice burial service & put
him to rest in your garden or out in the woods somewhere...Hope 
these suggestions may help.....Yours B.J.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I don't know about costs as fortunately I have not had to pay for such a thing. However, I wanted to say how truly sorry I am, I can feel your pain. Thank you for making his life so much better in the past few years. (((hugs)))


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm very sorry to hear this too. Please don't feel guilty for asking about euthanasia or cremation -- it's an important part of caring for your bird who you obviously love. The cost probably varies according to region and service, but I did that research for my area last year, and $300-$500 was approximately the range for euthanasia and cremation combined. You might talk to your vet about options other than cremation, if you don't feel that price is realistic. My ultimate conclusion was that cremation probably is not worthwhile for the cost, not because I mean any disrespect to my birds, but because I can't justify it when I think about what I could do with that $200-300 to rescue another living bird when mine eventually go. Making the end of his life as peaceful and comfortable as possible (which you're already doing) is the most important part. I'll be thinking of you and him in this difficult time.


----------



## birdsoo (Jul 4, 2012)

Oh I am so sorry. I guess the tumour is not in a place that makes it easy to remove? Poor thing 

I am so glad that you were there to make his last two years as happy as possible. I am so happy that you are trying everything within and beyond your means to keep him comfortable and pain-free. 

As for cost for euthanasia and cremation... I would agree that cremation is not worth the money they ask. I bury my babies under a pomegrenade tree in the garden next to each other with their toys and some bird seeds and there are pretty flowers growing around them. You could do the same and keep the cremation money in emergency jar for later use.

I am praying for your Wonka and you.. And bless your mum's heart


----------



## SunnyNShandy (May 24, 2012)

I am very very sorry for the pain you, your Mom and Wonka are facing when it is obvious there is so much love in your hearts. Pls don't feel bad about asking about costs or procedures, it is normal to want to know. I remember talking to my vets about Sammy and I could barely speak the words; but I didnt know how they would even do it with a bird? I think the cost is high because they have a special chamber they use vs a dog or cat. If you have access to a yard or garden, I too would bury Wonka vs cremate. If you do not have a yard, perhaps a family member does who would allow it? I bought a wonderful bird bath with a little bird sitting on it and used it as a marker for where I buried my Sammy. Perhaps something like that would be a gentle reminder of the love you have shown lucky lucky Wonka.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'm sorry for all you've been through. My vet, when my Cupkake passed last year (she was ill and I took her to the vet and she passed after I left for school) took prints of her feet for me and handled her body, I never saw it again. But the feet impression meant that much more to me. So maybe see if your vet can do something like that for you and release the body to you so you can bury Wonka.


----------



## xNx (Jun 6, 2012)

My stomach is hurting reading this post


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

My deceased birds have been buried beneath a Omosa tree in my back yard, side by side, each with a toy in their box. I don't think I will ever cremate my birds, but if that is something you feel strongly about then for you it is worth the money.

For me, I'd save the money and bury Wonka. You're already doing your part by letting him pass in peace.

I'm sorry you have to go through this, but know that you saved him and gave him as good of a life as he had ever known. He will always love and be thankful for you.


----------



## AthenaBianca (May 22, 2012)

thank you all for your kind words. i cant tell you how much they mean to me. as to wonka getting the tumor removed the vet said that it would be extremely difficult & because of his age he would not make it . apart of me wanted to say just try but then again i dont want him cut open & passing. i want to pet his wee head & be there for him. as for those who have placed their beloved pets ho have paased in a garden or under a tree that is such a great idea & beautiful sendoff. how i wish that was an option for us, we live in a city & our apartment has to backyard our front yard . i wish i had a yard, id make such a beautiful space for him. sooo because of my family not have a yard & that being the stupoest thing ever we will be cremating him. i just cant imagine not knowimg what will happen to his remains. i will also be checking to see if we have a local pet cemetary & look into that asap. thank you all for your wonderful suggestions. i do appreciate them. the price the vet is charging us is fair ( now that i know ). thank you for filling me in. as for a status on wonka, there is no happy ending to this story. tuesday will be his last. my mom wont even step away from hi. hes wrapped in a snuggli & she carries him everywhere. if she puts him down & is out of his site he will peep loud so hes getting spoiled. will put in any updates. thank you all.


----------



## enigma731 (Aug 12, 2011)

I live in an apartment too, so I definitely understand how tough that position is when considering a decision like this. It sounds like he definitely knows how loved he is, and I'm sure that you are making his last days with you great ones. I'm so sorry you're going through this.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry that you have to go through this. If you ask the vet how much it will cost for euthanasia without cremation, you'll be in a better position to compare the cost of cremation with the cost of a pet cemetery. 

Vets tend to overcharge for some services. The pet cemetery might be able to provide cremation services at a lower cost than the vet does, and this is usually cheaper than burial. Here's a website with information on typical cremation costs: http://pets.costhelper.com/pet-cremation.html It says that it's typically $55-100 for small animals including birds, and another $50-150 for an urn. 

There's a website with a list of pet cemeteries at http://aplb.org/services/aftercare.html The main website at http://aplb.org/index.php has links to a pet loss chat room and other services that might help you get through this difficult time.


----------



## tweety2012 (Jul 29, 2012)

I can't imagine what your going thew... I don't even wanna think about loosing any of my babies...your in my thoughts and prayers..will be thinkin About you and your family while your going thew this tough time..


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

I can't give advice about cremation etc but I just wanted to say I am thinking of you and your mum at the moment. It really hurts when we have to say goodbye to a companion tiel. 
My thoughts on reading this were: thank goodness Wonka has known love, kindness and safety. He will end his days so very loved and cared for. He is a lucky bird to have you and your mum taking care of him. 

Very best of luck for Tuesday. I hope you cope OK xxx


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I just wanted to say how sorry I am. I can't imagine how hard this must be. But thank goodness you came into Wonka's life and gave him love and comfort for his last years.


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry you are going through this, I know how hard it is. 

We choose to cremate but contacted a pet cremation business on our own. With the urn I think it was around $125-150, but I am in Canada so I'm not sure how the price would differ where you are.


----------



## Jony N Me (Sep 20, 2012)

oh man, my heart hurts reading this, but it is sooo nice to see how many people have amazing advice. i am sorry for what you are going through. i live in an apartment too. i understand. HUGS TO YOU !


----------



## sarah (Jul 11, 2011)

i think all of us here share your pain and understand what you're going through. the important thing is you and your mom have given him a beautiful life, taking from a neglected home and making sure he is loved. i'm sure his last few days, no matter how many you have with him, will be precious. you will be in my thoughts!


----------



## birdsoo (Jul 4, 2012)

I am thinking of Wonka. Is he comfortable? Does he seem in pain?


----------



## AthenaBianca (May 22, 2012)

soo i need advice. we got a call from the vets office today & the receptionist who may i add is very friendly seemed to be encouraging us to get a seccond oppinion. she said " if your bird is so sick how is it he gained weight " & " you know during the xray the techs couldnt keep wonka still so i dont think they are very good " she just kept telling us to get a seccond oppinion. 

on a seccond occassion when we had brought wanka in for a ingrown feather in his wing the doctor immediately said it was acancer tumor but i knew better & told my mom to tell him what it truly was & he then proceded to remove it. do you think he just is saying camcer to say it ? we have taken wonka there before like i had said. for his skin problem & bumble foot & everything was good. but now im connecting the whole it may be cancer. he didnt even do bloodwork. is that normal ? my mom asked him to because she thought bloodwork would confirm but he said theres no point in doing so. im not sayi.g hes a bad doctor. he may be right. wonka may have cancer but i think we need to get a seccond oppinion. should we ? why would the receptionisy put that doubt in our heads. its cruel really. the other vet we can bring him to has an opening on thursday & we booked it. we are gonna get a whole new xray & whatever we need. & if it is confirmed then we will mske the right decision. im just so confused. im emotionally drained. this morning i was holding him & telling him about the rainbow bridge & in a way saying my goodbyes. just me & him no one else around. i cried & cried until my shirt was soaked & i didnt want to get him wet & cold so i forced myself to stop. hes doing okay i guess. for a day he stopped eatting his sead. we tthen fed him rice & other fruits and veggies. hes back eatting his sead & everything else for that matter. i can tell he misses his tiel brother & sister. & they miss him too. he cries for them & we bringeach one over at a time and they rub heads & they will clean his crown feathers. its so saddd. & once again im in tears . 

what do you guys think about getting a seccond oppinion. please let me know. thank you for all your kind words. i cant even begin to tell you how much i apreciate every encouraging word. 
also i called a few pet cemeteries & they are awefully far. 

but i am praying for a miracle. if he doesnt really have cancer i will just kiss the ground. only time will tell. thank you all. have a blessed day.

btw sorry for my typos, i dont get much sleep at all these days .


----------



## anthrogirl80 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi, I know this is all taking its toll on you. I can't really advise you, obviously, but I can tell you what I would do.

I would get the second opinion. Not just to see what's going on, but to also put your own mind at ease. When my cockatiel was dying and the vets just running test after test and the cost just kept going up and then they operated...I agreed to everything. I just wanted to know that, if he died, I'd done everything I possibly could to save him. When he died, it still nearly killed me (seriously, I had a car accident later that day because I hadn't eaten or slept for the week he was hospitalised and I'd been driving across the city twice a day to visit him) and I was beside myself with grief...but I know I did everything possible to keep him with me. It gives me comfort now, 6 months later.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

I feel so sad after reading this through, my throat is tight and mye eys water....

Yes, I would get a second opinion and I hope there will be a miracle for Wonka. He's so lucky to have you and your mum as his flock members.

Wishing you all the best...


----------



## birdsoo (Jul 4, 2012)

I would also get a second opinion and I would make sure I'd get it from a good avian vet with recognition so there would not be much confusion.

I hope the new vet can give good news and Wonka lives longer to enjoy happiness with you, your mum and his birdie friends. 

While it might look cruel that receptionist gave you some hope, it is also fair to Wonka that if he has a chance of surviving through this, he gets it. If he does not, at least you will know that you did everything possible to make sure it was the best decision for him and you did not take it based on one vet's opinion, which is just that: an opinion.

I am praying for you all.


----------



## lethalfire (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm new here still and not much help but if it was me I would definitely get a second opinion. If the nurse or receptionist was urging you to do it there has to be a reason why. She sees everything that goes on in that place and everything the vet does. Hopefully she did you a HUGE favor, and if the 2nd opinion ends up being the same or not I don't think I would go back to the other vet if that is how his own workers feel about him. It's scary if the nurses and receptionists are not very confident in the person they work for.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

I really think this is something your mom and you should sit down and talk about. His overall condition sounds like it might be deteriorating, whether it be cancer or old age. It is not normal for a bird to not eat for a day. That it something I find concerning. Cancer or not, what is his quality of life? That is something you really need to take into consideration.


----------



## AthenaBianca (May 22, 2012)

thank you all for your advice. 
@ bjknight he was eatting just not his seed. he was eatting rice, pasta, & veggies. when he got sick of one thing we offered him something new. luckily with going out & buying many many MANY different brands off seed he started eatting them a bit. & now is just fine with them. if he had stopped completely eatting we would of made the necessary steps to either make him eat again or put him out of his misery. oh my, id go crazy had he stopped eatting completely.
&anthrogirl im soo soo soo very sorry for what you went thru. im sure your little baby knew how much you loved him. saying goodbye is the worst part. wonka will be my first pet i lose & im certainly not prepared. i wish i could keep him forever. from a bird who was never given any attention at all to him giving our family a chance and giving us kisses & crying just so we keep rubbing his head, hes come soo very far. but anthro thankgod you are now okay ( in health ) but i know the loss of a beloved pet will forever leave your heart a bit broken.

sooo seccond oppinion here we come. id be crazy not to take him to another place. im worried for my mom a bit. everytime i see her i know shes been crying. she is with wonka 24/7 cradling him above her chest. im praying for a miracle but i am keeping in mind that this may be it for him. i know im not alone & soo many of you have been thru this & have loved & lost. thursday is the day of his appointment & its just a terrible waiting game. if its not cancer i swear i am going to march right into the other doctors office & give him a piece of my mind. only time will tell. i wish you all a beautiful beggining of the week & thank you from the bottom of my heart for all of your support. will keep you updated . until then keep our wonka in your prays, thank you truly.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

I would definitely get a second opinion before you make a life changing decision. I would not be able to forgive myself if I had any doubts.


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

Most definitely get him checked on Thursday and go from there. If you're in that much doubt then a second opinion is the only way to know if you're doing the right thing.

Hope you get the result you're looking for. xx


----------



## AthenaBianca (May 22, 2012)

so i cant say much because right now my heart just cant bare it. wonka passed away today at 1:32 pm. my poor baby finally let go, i failed him, if only i had taken him to get a seccond oppinion sooner he wouldnt phave suffered. my heart is broken ! wonka passed in my moms hands in his snuggli up against her chest. she hugged him & kissed him & rubbed his end to try to comfort him. she told him it was okay to let go & how much we all loved him. he took his last breath & we held him some more. when we realized what was happening we called a cab and was ready to rush him to the doctors to end his suffering but he past to quickly. we already brought him to the vet to get cremated & they said a prayer for him. i cant believe what just happened. my heart hurts. my baby. i keep looking for him. im gonna go lay down. i cant even function. thank you all for your suggestions. thank you all for your support & love. god bless you & your babies.











my baby ; i love you, i miss you, i need you. God took my baby away, my happiness. i wish i could have saved you but you were too old baby. i love you so very much, my heart aches for you. i want you back, i need you to make me smile. i dont know what ima do without you, without you theres a hole in my heart. when you passed i felt warmth surround my heart & i know that was you baby. i know that was you saying goodbye. my angel, i miss you like ****. i cant wait to meet you on the other side where youll be healthy again. baby rest in peace, no more pain. ill love you always & forever. always baby always. 10/3/2012


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. Don't blame yourself. 22 is old for a tiel. I'm guessing there was probably nothing that could be done, second opinion or not. It was just his time. He had a long life and you gave him a happy life. And he passed away surrounded by those who loved him. RIP Wonka. Fly free.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

22 is WONDERFUL for a tiel. Things happen for a reason. You gave him a great life and it was his time to go. There was nothing you could do one way or another. 

Fly high little guy. :angel:


----------



## Clair (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## hanna (Apr 14, 2012)

RIP wonka, fly high and free under the Rainbow Bridge and watch over those who love you so much....


----------



## stevechurch2222 (Sep 25, 2011)

So sorry for your loss of Wonka,you did everything you could for him.may he fly free where he will be waiting for you at the rainbow bridge to be reunited with you someday forever.


----------



## SunnyandChickie (Jul 9, 2012)

I'm sorry for your loss! Wonka knew how much he was loved.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I'm sorry that Wonka passed, he'll be up high now. Biggest hugs to you and your mum, Wonka will know that he was well loved *hugs*


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm so sorry. You did everything you could and tried to do what was best for him, not what was best for you. Deciding to get a second opinion gave you an extra day with him. It also gave him the opportunity to leave this world at home with his family instead of in a vet's office, and I'm sure that was nicer for him.


----------



## birdsoo (Jul 4, 2012)

Please dont regret over waiting for second opinion. I agree, it gave him an extra day with you and gave him a chance to leave this world in loving hands, being comforted. In hindsight, I am sure you will see how precious and comforting that is.

My budgie was very sick and his brother was taking care of him, he was with him all the time. I left them at the vet for intensive care and his brother was keeping him company, preening him, feeding him, cleaning his face from mites and yeast, helping him lie down and rest. When his breathing got bad, the vet put him in ICU for oxygen, separate from his brother. He died there alone, without his brother and without me. It still breaks my heart and I still curse myself for not telling the vet to put his brother with him when she informed me that they put my boy into ICU. 

Wonka, sweet baby, fly free and wait for your both mummies at rainbow bridge! 

I am sure he knew how much he was loved and was happy to be with you on his last moments.


----------



## lethalfire (Aug 29, 2012)

I'm sooo sorry for your loss. Take comfort in the fact that you gave him a good life and did the best possible for him. He went knowing he was cared for and loved.

Don't beat yourself up about the 2nd opinion, we should be able to trust a vet and take what he says for face value, we shouldn't have to second guess or question their diagnosis. 
Once again I'm sooo sorry for your loss.


----------



## AthenaBianca (May 22, 2012)

i thank you all for your kind words. they honestly have comforted me thru this extremely hard time. i miss my baby. he was such a positive force within my family & made me smile when life felt unbearable. such a tiny bird with some much love even when coming from 20 years of ****, with no love at all & constant sadness. our house seems empty with out him, my mom nearly had a heart attack & doesnt want to eat. yesterday my sister made rice as a side for dinner, which was wonka absolute favorite. i cried & cried & refused to eat it. lets just say no more rice in this house for a very long time. i know i sound like a baby & some may think we are exagerating. he was after all in some peoples eyes just a bird. but i loved him soo very much. i want to stop crying. i want to stop looking for him. waiting to hear him call for water or attention. everytime i close my eyes i see him, my baby . i know only time will ease my pain. i keep reassuring myself that he will be waiting for my mom & will enter the gates of heaven with her. i pray this will happen. i also had an experience after he passed & it all seems strange. after wonka took his last breath a minute or so after that as i was crying i felt this incredible warmth almost wrap around my heart. i cant explain it other than that but everything felt okay, i felt him & then it faded away & the sadness just bumrushed me. i 100 percent believe that was him saying goodbye. all i could do was hold my chest & when it did fade i tried to grasp it back but it was gone. i had never felt that before & it was incredible. i know that was my baby, i just know it . on another note everyone around here looks like a zombie, me & my mom always with stuffy noses & red puffy eyes from crying. so yeah, this is the end to this topic. no good or bad news to report. i leave you all with this, please pleaseeee cherish every momment you have with your beloved baby because within a snap of the finger it could all be taken away. rip wonka forever my heart. -thank you all for your support. god bless you & ypur babys.


----------



## ikers02 (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm so sorry for you, your mom and Wonka. You are a wonderful person for giving him the best last years of his life and my thoughts are with you all.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

I know it's too soon to think about this, but I hope that you and your family will eventually open your hearts to another feathered friend. You are obviously wonderful bird lovers who have a lot to offer. A new bird can never take Wonka's special place in your heart and it will seem like a poor substitute at first, but you will come to love the new bird in its own special way. You will know when the time is right to think about this.


----------



## meaggiedear (Nov 20, 2011)

tielfan said:


> I know it's too soon to think about this, but I hope that you and your family will eventually open your hearts to another feathered friend. You are obviously wonderful bird lovers who have a lot to offer. A new bird can never take Wonka's special place in your heart and it will seem like a poor substitute at first, but you will come to love the new bird in its own special way. You will know when the time is right to think about this.


I agree. Wonka will always be your special bird, but I believe it is healing to get a feathered friend to celebrate Wonka's life. It helps bring joy when there is overwhelming feeling of sadness.


----------



## Sar (Sep 22, 2010)

I'm sorry to read about Wonka. I know you are worried he suffered but he passed in the arms of someone he loved and trusted, in the house he had known such love and care, not in a strange smelling vets with a stranger there. There are positives to be taken from how he left you. Wonka knew he was loved xxx


----------



## AthenaBianca (May 22, 2012)

thank you all  this forum is incredible & i cant evwn begin to tell you how much you all have helped me. things are still not the same & they never will be. as truely painful as this was we are preared to do it all over again. without wonka we have 2 tiels & 2 parakeets. all have come from homes where they were more of a piece of furniture rather than being apart of the family. we have plenty of room & are waiting for that special bird to pop up. the obe that no one wants, the one that bites & never stops chirping & once he or she comes along we will snatxh them up. we are after all a house full of misfits . lol why must i cryy everytime :/ this really is becoming a bother my wonka needs to stop popping up in my head . but like i was saying as soon as a birds in need we will welcome him or her into our family. hopefully soon because our house is too quiet.
also after thinking about it i was happy wonka was at home when he passed, because he was wrapped up right my my moms heart in his snuggli & he loved it there, would sleep there for hours & tjats where he passed. i just pray he wasnt in too much pain. goodness i hate to think about it. so yeahh, thanks everyoneee. god bless you all !


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

RIP Wonka, he knew he was loved. :angel:

Fly free.


----------

